# Philly Coach Randy Ayers fired



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Randy Ayers fired?*

I just heard on espn radio that he was fired today. Any news outta Philly about this?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Randy Ayers fired?*



> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> I just heard on espn radio that he was fired today. Any news outta Philly about this?


Yup Replaced by Chris Ford

http://www.philly.com/mld/philly/7919204.htm


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

Looks like he's gone for sure man. ESPN has it on its website, and its about as official as its gonna get. Well-deserved firing in my opinion.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Sixers' Ayers fired, Ford to take over*

Sixers' Ayers fired, Ford to take over
By Stephen A. Smith, Inquirer Staff Writer

Sixers coach Randy Ayers has been fired, Stephen A. Smith of the Inquirer reports. Details will follow soon. A press conference is expected later today. 

Sixers assistant and former Celtics head coach Chris Ford will take over immediately. 

The Sixers have a game tomorrow against the Wizards at 7 p.m. at the Wachovia Center. 

The Sixers are 21-31 in Ayers' first season as Sixers coach, 4 1/2 games behind Toronto for the eighth and final playoff spot in the Eastern Conference. 

Ayers is the latest Atlantic Division coach to be fired. New Jersey, New York, Boston, Miami and Orlando all changed coaches earlier this season. 

http://www.philly.com/mld/philly/sports/basketball/7919204.htm


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow, is this because of the big dog revolt?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> Wow, is this because of the big dog revolt?


The word out here in Philly is that Big dog bark means nothing. He holds 0 weight with anything that goes on in the Sixers franchise.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

I think everyone knew it was coming. I was at the game on Sat night, and everyone was talking that they thought they were gonna fire him after the game. 

I think he is partially to blame, but entire team is just pathetic. 

Glenn Robinson is a cancer.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Hopefully Billy King is next out the door.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> Hopefully Billy King is next out the door.


We could only hope


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> We could only hope


YES YES YES YES


HE IS RESPONSIBLE, NOT COACH AYERS


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> 
> 
> YES YES YES YES
> ...


I say it was 50/50 but King had more job security. You cant blame King for Ayers horrendous substitution patterns and horrid time management


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

The 76ers "braintrust" hired a coach for they knew they could scapegoat if things went bad. You could never do that with Brown or another "name" coach. It is not clear they believed they could get too far this year. 

With Jackson and Coleman returning, they have enough talent to stay in contention for a playoff spot in the horrible East. They will lose first round if they get there at all. 

I think they are showcasing Buckner and hiding Korver, to deflect interest that way It is an old trick. But you can't get much anyway.

There are some good coaches available. Doc Rivers is a superb coach and should be available if they want him. That would restore a bit of confidence all around. 

Nothing really to cheer about in this firing, even if you believe as I do that Ayers was always just an interim choice.

I've been wrint it for a year that thye have to get younger,, rebuild, and that means take lumps and losses that go with it. Losing with an old team is absurd.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jsa</b>!
> The 76ers "braintrust" hired a coach for they knew they could scapegoat if things went bad. You could never do that with Brown or another "name" coach. It is not clear they believed they could get too far this year.
> 
> With Jackson and Coleman returning, they have enough talent to stay in contention for a playoff spot in the horrible East. They will lose first round if they get there at all.
> ...


great post Jsa. I'm about to leave work so I will elaborate on it this evening


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

We do what we have to do BUT TWO THINGS . first the replace coach i never hear something of him and second billy king have to LEAVE . And i want wins .


----------



## zeus9800 (Feb 12, 2004)

This was an insane move if you ask me, almost as crazy as New Jersey.

But then again, when you're limiting the minutes of someone like Glen Robinson, for no reason, you probably deserve what you get.

Perhaps he was getting revenge for all the whippings the Big Dawg put on his Buckeyes a while back?

But...Chris Ford? Come on, if you can't do better than that...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>zeus9800</b>!
> This was an insane move if you ask me, almost as crazy as New Jersey.
> 
> But then again, when you're limiting the minutes of someone like Glen Robinson, for no reason, you probably deserve what you get.
> ...


Now him limiting Glen Robinson's minutes was one of the only things I agreed with him about. Chris Ford is the head coach for the rest of the season. He was promoted, more often than not you cant get the coach you want in the middle of the season. Back to the Robinson thing though. How can you honestly believe he limiting his minutes for no reason when Glen Robinson doesnt play one lick of defense?


----------



## zeus9800 (Feb 12, 2004)

Apparently we disagree on that fact. I believe Robinson is actually a much better defender than a lot of people think. And I'm a defensive guy, not one of those nuts that thinks each game should be 150-148.

I think Robinson is actually one of the most under-rated palyers in the league, in all aspects of his game.

As far as Ford goes, they could have done better. I think Don Chaney, Doc Rivers, and Byron Scott are all available. Not saying they are great but certainly better than Ford.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>zeus9800</b>!
> Apparently we disagree on that fact. I believe Robinson is actually a much better defender than a lot of people think. And I'm a defensive guy, not one of those nuts that thinks each game should be 150-148.
> 
> I think Robinson is actually one of the most under-rated palyers in the league, in all aspects of his game.
> ...


hmmm this guy barely avg 6.5 rebounds a game consistently allows other players to put up big numbers on him clearly doesnt hustle, barely passes the ball but hes underrated. I guess:uhoh:


----------

